# Protein powder



## belugalad

I'm a t2 diabetic and I'm wondering if whey  protein powder is ok to take and does it have any adverse effect on bg?,I have some weights that have been sitting as door stop  for about 4 years and I think I shall use them


----------



## Eddy Edson

belugalad said:


> I'm a t2 diabetic and I'm wondering if whey  protein powder is ok to take and does it have any adverse effect on bg?,I have some weights that have been sitting as door stop  for about 4 years and I think I shall use them


I think it depends on the ingredients, like anything else. Different powders have different carbs, sat fats, sodium etc etc.


----------



## Docb

I know I am a bit of an old cynic but you have got to be a bit suspicious when what has for ever been seen as a waste product is being sold as something with wondrous health benefits.  Whey is the waste product from cheese making and was traditionally fed to pigs along with any other otherwise useless organic stuff knocking about the farm.  OK when you had a pigsty at the back of your farm dairy, but not appropriate with modern pig production.  

Turning it into some sort of health food seems to me to be a bit of a triumph of marketing over reality.  You should not be buying it, they should be paying you for taking it away.

Like Eddy says, check the formulation and get the nutritional information and see what is in the stuff before using.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Docb said:


> I know I am a bit of an old cynic but you have got to be a bit suspicious when what has for ever been seen as a waste product is being sold as something with wondrous health benefits.  Whey is the waste product from cheese making and was traditionally fed to pigs along with any other otherwise useless organic stuff knocking about the farm.  OK when you had a pigsty at the back of your farm dairy, but not appropriate with modern pig production.
> 
> Turning it into some sort of health food seems to me to be a bit of a triumph of marketing over reality.  You should not be buying it, they should be paying you for taking it away.
> 
> Like Eddy says, check the formulation and get the nutritional information and see what is in the stuff before using.


My prejudices go the same way. I'm almost vegan these days and I don't have any trouble getting more than enough protein from real food.

Also, I've tried whey and IMO it's pretty nasty.


----------



## Drummer

It is called whey protein, but I have found that they have between 1//4 and 1/3rd of the weight as carbs - so way beyond my self set limit for foods.
I was puzzled at first to see recipes with whey protein as an ingredient coming out far higher in carbs than I expected.


----------



## trophywench

Was always sposed to be good for the skin.


----------



## DiaWolf

I'm currently using Huel Black Edition which is designed as low carb, 16g per serving. This is a meal replacement though but they do have shakes primarily for a protein hit rather than in replacement of a meal. 

I use this at work for breakfast and lunch as its easy, convenient and is assisting me in reducing my insulin intake. Ive been using this most days for the last 10 days and it fills me up and find that it sustains my levels better than i expected which has then meant i have reduced snacking to keep away the hypo's!


I would take a look at some of the similar brands as they will all do similar things, think about how your diabetes reacts to certain things and if your going to give it a go start with a small order in case you find it has adverse effects to your levels so at least then you haven't smashed a load of money on it!

I suppose it research well, buy a little and trial


----------



## Eddy Edson

OK, so despite my comments above I've now started using protein powder. A body composition analysis indicated I'm actually not getting enough so I'm using the powder while I figure out some more satisfactory changes. 

Soy protein isolate,with no additives, so no carbs etc - local Oz brand but I imagine something similar can be found anywhere. Just add some to a glass of water & toss it down. Much less nasty than whey.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Eddy Edson said:


> A body composition analysis indicated I'm actually not getting enough



How did you get the analysis done? Was it easy?


----------



## Eddy Edson

everydayupsanddowns said:


> How did you get the analysis done? Was it easy?


Just from a BIA machine at the gym: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioelectrical_impedance_analysis

Takes about 30 seconds. I'm sure it's not that accurate, but its reading of slightly low protein levels is consistent with my LFT results which show slightly low albumin, trending down as I turned more vego. Anyway, upping protein a bit can't hurt.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Eddy Edson said:


> Just from a BIA machine at the gym: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioelectrical_impedance_analysis
> 
> Takes about 30 seconds. I'm sure it's not that accurate, but its reading of slightly low protein levels is consistent with my LFT results which show slightly low albumin, trending down as I turned more vego. Anyway, upping protein a bit can't hurt.



Ah yes! I’ve come across one of those with a guest pass at my mate‘s fancy gym.


----------



## danielmg

DiaWolf said:


> I'm currently using Huel Black Edition which is designed as low carb, 16g per serving. This is a meal replacement though but they do have shakes primarily for a protein hit rather than in replacement of a meal.
> 
> I use this at work for breakfast and lunch as its easy, convenient and is assisting me in reducing my insulin intake. Ive been using this most days for the last 10 days and it fills me up and find that it sustains my levels better than i expected which has then meant i have reduced snacking to keep away the hypo's!
> 
> 
> I would take a look at some of the similar brands as they will all do similar things, think about how your diabetes reacts to certain things and if your going to give it a go start with a small order in case you find it has adverse effects to your levels so at least then you haven't smashed a load of money on it!
> 
> I suppose it research well, buy a little and trial


I can attest to Huel powder being a good option for low (or consistently controlled) carbohydrate intake. As @DiaWolf says, this is more of a complete nutrition source, with good levels of macro and micronutrients - Protein is however very well covered in all of their foods.


----------



## denalauder

The benefits of protein after exercise should not be forgotten either since it helps the body recover faster and reduces hunger. What harm can come from protein intake, both for men and women? If we use quality mixtures made from natural raw materials, the risk of adverse effects is reduced to zero. Manufacturers who care about the composition of their protein mixtures choose only safe products as a basis, which is why it is so important to buy only certified sports supplements. If I were you, I would read the honest reviews _[Link removed by moderator]_ about the meal replacement, and I think it would be good for you.


----------



## helli

denalauder said:


> Manufacturers who care about the composition of their protein mixtures choose only safe products as a basis, which is why it is so important to buy only certified sports supplements.


Who certifies sports supplements and what kind of things are they checking?


----------



## AngelSprings

Hi denalauder, just looked up the ingredients in the Kachava meal replacement, and can only say 'wow'!  Have you personal experience of using this product?  It's expensive, but what price health?


----------



## Gwynn

Well now this is interesting. So strongly held views coming out.

Before I was diagnosed I wouln't have dreamed of touching the stuff BUT.... now...

I occasionally use ISO XP whey protein isolate. Carbs per 100g are 0.36g. Protein per 100g are 90g, of course a serving is somewhat less than 100g.

I like the chocolate flavour.

I can get it from Amazon or Holland and Barrett. Not cheap. But when I need to increase the protein but nothing else its ok.

Disolves well.

No side effects.


----------



## Drummer

The carb content does vary - a high one would be equivalent, in carbs, to two of my breakfasts.


----------



## EmmaL76

I have the slim fast keto protein powder. It doesn’t effect my sugars hardly at all. I make it with water but add ice and a splash of cream. Chocolate or vanilla. I also have a set of scales (from Amazon about £30) that gives me loads of info on an app. No clue how accurate it is but it puts my metabolic age a whole year younger than I actually am so I believe them


----------



## diabJim

Docb said:


> I know I am a bit of an old cynic but you have got to be a bit suspicious when what has for ever been seen as a waste product is being sold as something with wondrous health benefits.  Whey is the waste product from cheese making and was traditionally fed to pigs along with any other otherwise useless organic stuff knocking about the farm.  OK when you had a pigsty at the back of your farm dairy, but not appropriate with modern pig production.
> 
> Turning it into some sort of health food seems to me to be a bit of a triumph of marketing over reality.  You should not be buying it, they should be paying you for taking it away.
> 
> Like Eddy says, check the formulation and get the nutritional information and see what is in the stuff before using.


I think you will find, although I agree with you somewhat that it was a by product as it had no shelf life, plus whey in its form straight from the cheese is not that tasty, the change happened when they learnt how they could dry the whey, once drying without denaturing the whey, hence giving it a shelf life,  then bingo it turned into a commodity. Its a pretty easy to digest protein source and was great for helping pigs gain muscle, but now its used in all sorts of foods as a protein source.


----------



## diatribe

I have not really used them in combination with exercise, but I have used them as a form of "dessert" if I have had a vegetarian (low protein) meal. I find they fill me up as for BG levels I cannot really say anything scientific on that part but I don´t think it has had a positive or negative impact so far. Given what other have said, I may try it after my exercise regime each day.


----------



## AndyLum

As a snack I use Huel Complete Protein. It's 20g protein, 3g carbs per serving and only 105 calories. Means I have less work to do in the gym with it being so calorie low. For my taste, the chocolate brownie one is best.


----------



## Xen

I use whey protein isolate sometimes in the afternoon - I find it helps stop the late afternoon slump that would leave me craving sugar.  I also sometimes drink it to 'offset' a carb-heavy meal (as recommended by my dietician).  Obviously having sugar now has the opposite effect to what it used to before T2D!  If you're going to use it I recommend a bullet blender as you get a much better texture to it if you blend it.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

I used diet fuel ultralean as a meal replacement when i was going through cancer treatment . It has about 25g of protein and about 12g carbs per serving. usn is the make. Strawberry was ok.


----------



## Gaggi

I have diabetes like you, but when I was at the doctor's appointment, he told me that protein powder is contraindicated for me. I decided to ask him why and he said that every person who has been diagnosed with diabetes cannot consume protein. However, there are exceptions, but unfortunately I am not included in it. I decided to replace the protein with something and found Peptides for Sale, where it was said that peptides can replace protein that I can't consume. I was very pleased with the purchase and now I'm not worried about my health. I want to tell you that it is best to consult with your doctor about how you can replace protein if you cannot use it. I wish you good health and good luck!


----------



## BeeBusy

Could these proteins be bad for the liver?

I've used a protein powder (very low carb) to make mug cakes. Just like a teaspoon, or two, then 1 egg, tiny amount of baking powder, stevia or erythritol, or both for a bit of sweetness, and butter, or cream, or coconut oil, or olive oil.

It was so good. But I've stopped, thinking all that protein could be harming my liver, as I already eat quite a lot of protein from cheese, fish and chickpeas.


----------



## Leadinglights

Gaggi said:


> I have diabetes like you, but when I was at the doctor's appointment, he told me that protein powder is contraindicated for me. I decided to ask him why and he said that every person who has been diagnosed with diabetes cannot consume protein. However, there are exceptions, but unfortunately I am not included in it. I decided to replace the protein with something and found Peptides for Sale, where it was said that peptides can replace protein that I can't consume. I was very pleased with the purchase and now I'm not worried about my health. I want to tell you that it is best to consult with your doctor about how you can replace protein if you cannot use it. I wish you good health and good luck!


 'every person who has been diagnosed with diabetes cannot consume PROTEIN' ??????
Are you sure you heard correctly? and it was not CARBOHYDRATE he said.
Protein and healthy fats are the foods which many base their dietary regime on.


----------



## Gwynn

It *is* possible to have too much protein, looking on the internet, but you'd have to go it some to do it probably and it also depends on your overall intake, your own body size (I think). I have some figures somewhere, can't find them just now.

Just have a scan around the internet and you will find the information you need.


----------



## Eddy Edson

BeeBusy said:


> Could these proteins be bad for the liver?
> 
> I've used a protein powder (very low carb) to make mug cakes. Just like a teaspoon, or two, then 1 egg, tiny amount of baking powder, stevia or erythritol, or both for a bit of sweetness, and butter, or cream, or coconut oil, or olive oil.
> 
> It was so good. But I've stopped, thinking all that protein could be harming my liver, as I already eat quite a lot of protein from cheese, fish and chickpeas.


Never heard of protein excess being a liver disease risk? There are I believe well-recognised kidney risks for people with existing kidney disease.  FWIW, when I was looking into protein consumption, I found reasonable expert consensus that anything <=  2g per kg shouldn't be a risk for most people in reaonable health. But definitely talk to a doc or deititian if you want to get an actual qualified opinion.


----------

